# Happy 50th Birthday Mark Dacascos!!



## Stickgrappler (Feb 27, 2014)

It was Mark Dacascos' 50th birthday yesterday.  Last night, posted 2 training/interview vidclips and 2 dancing with the stars clips.


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/happy-50th-birthday-mark-dacascos.html




Today, posted 2 movies in his honor and also the Samurai/Miyamoto Musashi documentary he did for History Channel.



http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/mark-dacascos-only-strong-1993-full.html (paranue!)


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/mark-dacascos-history-channels-samurai.html


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/mark-dacascos-drive-1997-full-movie.html

Cannot believe he's 50! He looks like he's in his 20's!!


----------



## Takai (Feb 27, 2014)

.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 27, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> Cannot believe he's 50! He looks like he's in his 20's!!



He has great genes, you should see his father, I saw him (Al Dacascos) at a tournament a couple of years ago, and I would have thought mid-40s, not late 60s.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2014)

Wishing Mark Dacascos a happy 50th birthday as well


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 3, 2014)

The man has awesome genes, would not have put him at 50!


----------

